# Warning: roof scam



## Barbiegirl (Aug 19, 2020)

Just wanted to post a friendly warning about a roof scam that is prevalent in Florida and many other states: the unsolicited "roof inspection" scam. This is where someone comes to your door or sends you a mailer stating they will give you a free roof inspection and then submit a claim on your behalf to your insurance company for any necessary repairs. They will often have scary and completely bogus information about how they've already viewed your roof via drone or satellite and determined it needs a repair, or give fake statistics about homes in your neighborhood. They will also sometimes make false assertions about your insurance, such as that if you don't act within a certain window to make these alleged repairs your insurance will be void. DON'T FALL FOR IT. The "inspector" will go up on your roof and give you fake photos of damage, or even cause damage himself, just to get you to pay for unnecessary repairs. They will then require the full cost from you up front, with a promise to submit to insurance later. What will really happen is you'll give them your money and never see them again, or they will only do part of the work and leave you with a mess.

For example, we received a mailer yesterday labeled as an "Official Public Notice". It came from a fly-by-night contractor and stated that satellite imagery shows our roof is in immediate need of repairs and we only have 7 days to get a free inspection from this contractor before our insurance is voided and we will be responsible for 100% of all future repairs.  

A reputable roofer will never solicit "free" inspections or make promises about your insurance. If you think you are in need of a preventive inspection, contact your insurance company or a licensed home inspector. If you think your roof is leaking or damaged, call a local licensed roofer with good references and also check that they have a clean record with the licensing body. 

Okay, that's my PSA for the day. 


Some general links:

https://www.pablobeachinsurance.com/blog/florida-roofing-scams-still-still-continue/

https://www.angieslist.com/articles/roofers-accused-scams-11-states-await-trial-florida.htm

https://www.angieslist.com/articles/watch-out-these-5-roofing-scams.htm


----------



## win231 (Aug 20, 2020)

And, any roofer who you didn't call must never be allowed on your roof.  He can do anything he wants while he's up there & you won't know what he did until it rains.
And those Gypsies who will resurface your driveway real cheap.
And those guys who "Just catered a big party down the street" & they have a bunch of leftover meat & fish to sell you cheap.


----------



## Barbiegirl (Aug 20, 2020)

^^ I once had a guy ring the doorbell and say he had a bunch of extra wholesale meat he was selling at cost. Looked out and it was just an unmarked white cargo van. Mystery meat off an anonymous truck? LOL I think not.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 20, 2020)

Every time a severe storm passes through a given area, the "Scam" contractors descend on that area.  Seniors, or those with limited homeowner "skills" are the primary targets.  The best way for a homeowner to protect themselves from these thieves is to look for honest contractors in their area, and have their roof/home inspected every few years, and establish a "relationship" with the contractor such that if/when repairs are needed, they have an Honest person to deal with.


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2020)

Here, it's even difficult to get contractors to come when you call them.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 23, 2020)

Scam folks is why you need a great big pistol holstered by the door, the bigger
the better.  
You don't have to shoot these crooks, just flash your great big pistol.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 23, 2020)

debodun said:


> Here, it's even difficult to get contractors to come when you call them.



Same here,  waaay out in the sticks as they say.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 23, 2020)

I'll need a complete roofing done in a few years.  Anyone given thought to a tin roof?
It is noisy when it rains, but it will last forever.


----------

